# The Boneyard: World's 'biggest' plane cemetery up close - BBC News



## Yrys (29 Mar 2010)

I'm not sure if it's the right board for that (U.S. military, Military history?)...

The Boneyard: World's 'biggest' plane cemetery up close







Dubbed The Boneyard, but officially known as the 309th Aerospace Maintenance 
and Regeneration Group (AMARG) facility, this sprawling US airbase is reputed to 
be the world's largest military aircraft cemetery.

Spread across the huge 2,600 acre site, equivalent in size to 1,430 football pitches, 
is a collection of over 4,000 retired aircraft including nearly every plane the US armed 
forces have flown since World War II. Now, for the first time, a series of high resolution 
satellite images of the four square mile-site have been released by Google Earth. They 
show in incredible detail the full range of aircraft found at the site.

Among the aircraft are B-52 Cold War-era bombers that were retired in the 1990s under 
the the terms of the SALT disarmament treaties signed between the US and the Soviet 
Union. Also, on show are dozens of F-14 fighter planes which were retired from the US 
Navy in 2006 and featured in the Hollywood movie, Top Gun. The Boneyard has also 
featured in a series of films, the most recent being Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen.

Located in Tucson, Arizona, on the Davis-Monthan Air Force Base, the facility was first 
set up shortly after World War II. It was chosen for its high altitude and arid conditions, 
that mean the aircraft can be left outdoors without deteriorating too quickly. A major 
industrial centre, AMARG manages an inventory of more than 4,200 aircraft and 40 
aerospace vehicles. In addition to being a massive plane park, AMARG also refurbishes 
aircraft, returning them to flying status or preparing them to be transported overland.

Officials at the base say that the parts reclaimed and aircraft withdrawn turns every tax 
dollar spent into 11 dollars in return.

More picture at link


----------

